# Vietnam visa for australians



## vietnamsvisadotcom

1. Fill out online form
Fill out online form to provide us your passport detail and Vietnam visa request. We will collect your full name, date of birth, present nationality, passport number and passport expiry date the submit to Vietnam Immigration Department to get approval letter for collecting your Vietnam visa on arrival or at Vietnam embassy as your request with entry date, visa type and port of arrival (Noibai Airport in Hanoi, Tan Son Nhat Airport in Hochiminh city (also called Saigon city) and Danang Airport in Danang city) or Vietnam embassy location
2. Confirm and pay for service fee only. Excluded stamp fee or embassy fee
Service fee is the fee you pay us to arrange approval letter for picking up your visa on arrival at the airport or Vietnam embassy. Our fee excluded stamp fee or embassy fee due to pay when collect your visa at Vietnam airport or embassy location as you request.
We accept credit card, PayPal, Bank Transfer and Western Union.
3. Get approval letter
Within 24 hours normally or maximum 48 hours we will send approval letter to your email. Please prepare following things:
- Check carefully your details in the approval letter to see if any incorrectly. Print out the approval letter for boarding and show to get Vietnam visa stamped on your passport at Vietnam Airports or Vietnam embassy. 
- Cash in USD, Euro or any strong currency equal to 45 USD for stamp fee of single entry visa or 65 USD for less than 1 month multiple visa, 95 USD for less than 6 month multiple visa or 5 USD for transit visa. Please note that embassy fee visa is varying from embassy to embassy; please contact them to know exactly.
- 2 passport size photos for the Entry and exit form. You can down load to fill out, sign and attached photos in advance to save time on arrival.
4. Get your visa stamped on your passport on arrival or at embassy location as you requested.
You will see “Landing visa office” at the airport when you arrive Vietnam. Go there and get your Vietnam visa stamped on your passport, or please go to Vietnam embassy location if you request to pick up your specified Vietnam embassy.
Show documents (approval letter, entry and exit form) and pay for stamp fee to get visa.


----------



## robboat

Vietnamsvisa.com seems to be legitimate.....

Plenty of scams for getting a Vietnam Visa.....

There is a list from the Vietnam Government website.....
"We have the honour to announce that the following websites are not legitimate":

http://vietnam-embassy.org, Vietnam Visa on arrival | Apply Visa Online - My Vietnam Visa, Vietnam Visa On Arrival - Visa Vietnam Online | Vietnam Visa Corp, Vietnam Visa On Arrival | Apply visa online for business & tourists, Vietnam visa | Official site of Vietnam Visa GOVT ?, http://vietnamvisa.gov.vn, Kloxo Control Panel, http://vietnam-visa.gov.vn

SmartTraveller:
"There has been an increase in the number of Australians applying online for a 'visa on arrival' approval letter. There have been reports of visa scams involving online Vietnamese visa applications. There have also been reports of applicants' personal details being made public by online visa websites. As result, we recommend you apply for a Vietnamese visa directly from the nearest Embassy or Consulate of Vietnam."

See the official Vietnam Embassy site - easy to apply:
The Vietnamese Embassy in Australia - Consular

Happy Travels....


----------



## travelman

I recommend for vietnamvisaform.com.au, they have best price and good service!


----------



## hiendoan

*Vietnam visa on arrival at www.vietnam-evisa.org*

When the expired day of your Vietnam visa comes up, please contact directly the Vietnam Immigration Office in which located at 40 Hang Bai street ( Hanoi); 161 Nguyen Du street ( Ho Chi Minh city) or any local Vietnam Immigration Offices where you stays in.

- If you have no more time or cannot contact any travel agents to help extend your visa. Please scan your passport and visa, then send them to us via email [email protected]. We will advise you what should be done next.

- In emergent case, please call our hotline (+84) 909 343 525 (Mr David La ).


----------

